
Espple – Apple 1 Emulator with PAL RF Output - ivoras
https://github.com/hrvach/espple
======
rahimnathwani
Wow this is awesome.

'High frequency modulated video signal is generated internally (via I2S/DMA)
and all you need is a single piece of wire to play antenna. Even though it's
extremely weak, it can still be picked up on your TV in the same room.'

------
rado
Native Chromecast

